# Storm's babies are two weeks old



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Storm's babies are two weeks old today and I took several pics of each one and wanted to share,if you'd like to see them all you can view them here http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... abies.html
They are all spoken for! The waiting list for this litter was full before Storm gave birth. [attachment=2:n8e3u65d]mystique2wks.jpg[/attachment:n8e3u65d][attachment=1:n8e3u65d]2mystique2wks.jpg[/attachment:n8e3u65d][attachment=0:n8e3u65d]rose2wks.jpg[/attachment:n8e3u65d]


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Gak! Total cuteness overload! They have such adorable wrinkly little bodies! :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are amazingly beautiful! Such cuties!! I love Rose!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Mystique  

I love that little striped wrinkly face.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Mystique is just adorable!! Her face markings remind me of a backwards skunk! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Mystique is just adorable!! Her face markings remind me of a backwards skunk! :lol:


I agree! :lol: 
Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

They are soooo cute!  
I love the picture of little Rose!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Awww, such cuties! This is NOT helping my baby-hog-fever, AT ALL


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!! The extremely lucky people who get to take home these babies better watch out for hedgie-nappers!  As always, they're just precious Larry!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I have the baby hedgie fever too :lol: They are such beautiful babies, their colors are stunning


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> better watch out for hedgie-nappers!


I am standing guard!  Never know when Shetland may show up with her oversized hedgie napping purse! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Handbag my eye...I'm bringing a hockey duffle. And I will be driving...just think how desperate I'll be by the time I get there.... :twisted:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are adorable. You better call in some reinforcements because you alone will not stop Shetland and me. I'm willing to share Shetland if we work together. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The babies have growed so much in a few short weeks  Just posted like 50 new pics on my website if you'd like to see it's http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... abies.html


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

They are beautiful!! How do I go about choosing one????????? :shock:


----------

